# Brother, can you Spare a Dime?



## Kim Chee (Apr 15, 2015)

Ok, I'll admit StP is a great resource for those who travel about. But do you know what else it is? It's entertainment. Where else can you find such a grand assortment of different types of people all in the same place? All the carnies from P.T. Barnum's Circus couldn't compete with the show we have going on here.

This message goes out to those at home who somehow stumble upon this site looking for some armchair adventure and those who are too busy with their families and careers to do much in the way of traveling other than packing the family away for a little vacation getaway or a trip to the beach. I'm also writing to those who can't afford to travel right now but want to. 

We get plenty of visitors who are passing through who would like to contribute but don't know how. 
Click the green link below to give a dime or a dollar.

https://squattheplanet.com/goals/monthly-donation-drive.3/donate

Thank you!


----------



## Arketype87 (Apr 15, 2015)

I would donate good sir, but I possess no cards, only cash money in my coinpurse!


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 15, 2015)

Arketype87 said:


> I would donate good sir, but I possess no cards, only cash money in my coinpurse!



You're in luck! I've sent in cash, it works.

*Cash / Checks / Money Orders:*

Mail checks, money orders, or well concealed cash to:

Matt Derrick
1500 Twin Lakes Rd
Cle Elum, WA 98922


----------



## Arketype87 (Apr 15, 2015)

Ahh, so I may as well donate of these resources I'm privileged to posses. I shall make out a money order within the week, as this site IS the greatest asset for any who truly live free...


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 15, 2015)

Arketype87 said:


> Ahh, so I may as well donate of these resources I'm privileged to posses. I shall make out a money order within the week, as this site IS the greatest asset for any who truly live free...



I wrote hoping that some of the people who are here visiting, looking at pics and watching videos would be encouraged to give a little. I'm sure Matt will be more than happy to get funds to keep things going here no matter the source.


----------



## Arketype87 (Apr 15, 2015)

It's no problem Michael, I'm more than happy to give of these resources as I've stated; tomorrow, Lord willing I'll make a donation via cash money...


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 15, 2015)

Arketype87 said:


> It's no problem Michael, I'm more than happy to give of these resources as I've stated; tomorrow, Lord willing I'll make a donation via cash money...



Awesome.

May you get that tingly warm fuzzy feel good feeling people get when they give.


----------



## Arketype87 (Apr 15, 2015)

Ahh, not looking for that satisfaction; to God be the glory...


----------



## Kal (Apr 15, 2015)

I will when I can but for now I am broke but still traveling. Thought I had found some work today thr guy said he would if he could afford to pay somebody.


----------

